# The Ham Shuffle



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Uber driver refuses couple's ride over Christmas ham*
Perth Australia.

A war veteran and his wife were left stranded on the side of the road by their Uber driver after a bizarre debacle with a Christmas ham.

Peter and Marion Archibald could not believe their luck when they scored a leg of ham in their local RSL raffle. (Formerly called. Returned Sailor's Soldier's Airmen's Imperial League of Australia (RSSAILA) The Returned and Services League, Australia (*RSL*) is a support organisation for men and women who have served or are serving in the Defence Force.)

Shortly after hopping in an Uber post-night out, the Archibalds were kicked to the curb by their driver.

"The guy said, 'what's that, what is it'?" Mr Archibald said.

After telling him it was a leg of ham, "the guy said 'no no, trip cancelled, trip cancelled'."

"As soon as he saw it's a leg of ham he said 'I'm Muslim, ride's finished', and drove off."

The unusual roadblock meant the couple had to call friends and ask for a lift home - a task made even more frustrating after after discovering they had been charged $10 for the cancelled trip.

"If you're going to work in dealing with the public, these things are going to come across so you have to ask yourself are you in the right job," Mr Archibald said.

Uber told 7NEWS Perth if the Archibalds had an issue, they could go to the help section of the Uber app.

https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/perth/uber-driver-refuses-couples-ride-due-to-christmas-ham-ng-b881416577z


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Little did they know that the last 🍗 of the trip could be completed by any other Uber or Lyft driver. Don’t like your driver? Driver doesn’t like you? Order another one. Refund is on the way if it really was that bad.

I do kind of agree that this driver should be in another line of work if he can’t take a ham as a third passenger. I’m vegetarian and I drove a lot of revolting meat around.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Little did they know that the last &#127831; of the trip could be completed by any other Uber or Lyft driver. Don't like your driver? Driver doesn't like you? Order another one. Refund is on the way if it really was that bad.
> 
> I do kind of agree that this driver should be in another line of work if he can't take a ham as a third passenger. I'm vegetarian and I drove a lot of revolting meat around.


Good way to put it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Little did they know that the last &#127831; of the trip could be completed by any other Uber or Lyft driver. Don't like your driver? Driver doesn't like you? Order another one. Refund is on the way if it really was that bad.
> 
> I do kind of agree that this driver should be in another line of work if he can't take a ham as a third passenger. I'm vegetarian and I drove a lot of revolting meat around.


Yeah I could see if it was like shellfish or peanut butter and he had an allergy...still, he shouldn't be driving people if he cant be in an environment with items that people would normally carry around. (i.e. grocery store pick ups..... What? He's going to ask every pax if they bought bacon at the store?)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Let's see now......
Ham comes from a pig.
A pig is an _*animal*_, and the ham that is provided by the pig
is of _*service *_to the person eating it.
Service animal..... &#129300;
:thumbup: Remedy*:* Deactivate the driver!!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MSM is leaving the part out where the ham requested an aux cord before even entering the vehicle.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Let's see now......
> Ham comes from a pig.
> A pig is an _*animal*_, and the ham that is provided by the pig
> is of _*service *_to the person eating it.
> ...


Was it a service ham or just a comfort ham?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I'd have shoved a slice under his seat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 390901
> 
> 
> *Uber driver refuses couple's ride over Christmas ham*
> ...


Ask him to bake a " Gay Cake ".



goneubering said:


> Was it a service ham or just a comfort ham?


service pig



waldowainthrop said:


> Little did they know that the last &#127831; of the trip could be completed by any other Uber or Lyft driver. Don't like your driver? Driver doesn't like you? Order another one. Refund is on the way if it really was that bad.
> 
> I do kind of agree that this driver should be in another line of work if he can't take a ham as a third passenger. I'm vegetarian and I drove a lot of revolting meat around.


90% of Pax can be classified as Revolting Meat.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it would be more believable if the link worked

but my guess is its a fake story they put out yet again to stir the masses, to get people to fight each other


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it would be more believable if the link worked
> 
> but my guess is its a fake story they put out yet again to stir the masses, to get people to fight each other


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...efuses-home-couple-Christmas-ham-won-RSL.html


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it would be more believable if the link worked
> 
> but my guess is its a fake story they put out yet again to stir the masses, to get people to fight each other


Here you go. Sorry, I must have clicked off on something while sending. I was on mobile...

https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/pe...ples-ride-due-to-christmas-ham-ng-b881416577z


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Ham Refused *


Jon Hamm is Pissed &#128545;


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Little did they know that the last &#127831; of the trip could be completed by any other Uber or Lyft driver. Don't like your driver? Driver doesn't like you? Order another one. Refund is on the way if it really was that bad.
> 
> I do kind of agree that this driver should be in another line of work if he can't take a ham as a third passenger. I'm vegetarian and I drove a lot of revolting meat around.


I suspect the ham was a reason given because the driver thought such a reason would be seen as reasonable maybe. Really that driver was probably just angry about a short ride taking rider who took their sweet @$$ time getting to the car with smelly food.

I'll bet he got more from that 10 dollar cancel fee than he would have gotten taking the fare to their destination.

I men I wouldn't have done that for either reason; the ham; or the short ride; well on the short ride.... I mean 10 bucks VS say 3, that's kind of a no brainer really.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

not a single picture of anyone .. can anyone produce a shred of evidence that this actually happened and isn't just a "story" they came up with ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

https://thewest.com.au/news/perth/u...uple-ride-due-to-christmas-ham-ng-b881416574z


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

That is way more than a shred of evidence. Too much.

I love that the ham is in the picture.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 390901
> 
> 
> *Uber driver refuses couple's ride over Christmas ham*
> ...


There's the catch, Uber doesn't want the public too know what many of their foreign drivers are like.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Jon Hamm is Pissed &#128545;
> View attachment 390962


No clue who he is. But I'd take some of that Hamm!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> There's the catch, Uber doesn't want the public too know what many of their foreign drivers are like.


The word foreign is killing me here, because I keep thinking does uber really care what drivers in, say, Canada (hehe had to get that in there for our foreign Canadian friends on board here) are like?

Are you using it interchangeably with immigrant drivers?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Are you using it interchangeably with immigrant drivers?


Take sovereign citizens in the US as an example. It's like the gay cake baking issue - some people take their devout beliefs really seriously and it interferes with their ability to provide consistent customer service. It is not particularly an issue with "foreign" beliefs so much as "rigid" or "unwavering" beliefs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Service Pig"


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> " Service Pig"


Lol: The airport's therapy pig has thawed my cold dead heart <----- funny. That comment made me giggle.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

The horror the horror they had to call a friend to try & get a ride


----------

